# Best vegetarian cookbook??



## bear1889 (Mar 5, 2014)

I want (read need) to get more into vegetarian cooking. Want something with hearty recipes. Not so much reliance on beans, etc. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## gic (Mar 5, 2014)

I love Bitman's cookbooks


----------



## Sambal (Mar 5, 2014)

'Plenty' by Ottolenghi is by far my favourite at the moment. 

For basics have a look at Mollie Katzen's 'Moosewood Cookbook' and 'The Broccoli Forest' from the 70s. 

'The Heart of Zen Cuisine' by Soei Yoneda for exquisite Japanese.

'The Art of Indian Vegetarian Cooking' by Yamuna Devi covers an impressive spectrum of vego cuisine from many regions in India.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 6, 2014)

Sambal said:


> 'Plenty' by Ottolenghi is by far my favourite at the moment.
> 
> For basics have a look at Mollie Katzen's 'Moosewood Cookbook' and 'The Broccoli Forest' from the 70s.
> 
> ...


Plenty is an awesome book!
Big fat +1


----------



## ecchef (Mar 6, 2014)

The Candle Café cookbook is also OK, but a little dated.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 6, 2014)

My wife is vegetarian, so I have quite the library of vegetarian cookbooks, my two favourites are both quite new 'The Vegetarian Option' by Simon Hopkinson, an English chef is a great book for people who are food lovers, and he writes exceptionally well. Also (not strictly vegetarian but vegetable based) A chef in my home town Matt Wilkinson released a cracker little book called Mr. Wilkinson's Favourite vegetables that is fantastic, although an Aussie book, you'll find it on book depository and Amazon etc.


----------



## Clarence (Sep 11, 2014)

Dennis Cotter's For the Love of Food. The recipes aren't simple, but the instructions are detailed and clear. I love his use of eastern spices.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/000731275X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## gic (Sep 11, 2014)

+1 on bittman


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 16, 2015)

I realize this is an old topic but have been a vegetarian for a dozen years or so on and off, just came off, 

vegetarian meat and potatoes is the guy you want


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 16, 2015)

..


----------



## JCHine (Jan 17, 2015)

If you are after cheffy fancy options try

Vegetables by Guy Martin; he had a 3 michelin star restaurant le grand Vefour

Charlie Trotter's vegetables

Nobu vegetables (just got that one and it has some great japanese influenced dishes)



Both have really interesting but some what complex dishes.

For every day give a vote to Plenty and Plenty more but if I had to choose between the two the "more" option it's a better bet.


----------



## easy13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dirt Candy by Amanda Cohen


----------

